# BBA turning RED?????



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

So, its been about two weeks without power back at my home (sandy).

However, even before that had happened I had acquired a rather bad case of BBA. It basically has carpet all of my driftwood....left plants alone however. In any event....it apparently has turned a bright red according to my parents. I haven't seen this myself, but I have no idea what that means. So help?


----------



## DeeJayA1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like the power outage may have been a blessing in disguise (for your bba). From my experience, when it turns red, it's dying.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

No power ... No light ... No BBA 
Red mean its dying


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Red BBA is the best kind of BBA. The dying kind.


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup, it's dying BBA. When ever I spot treat BBA with Excel, it starts to turn red. I then know that it's dying.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Oh, cool.
I still need to get co2 for my tank bit RS good to know then that the BBA is dying


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Good news is if tank params havent changed it will come back lol..sorry couldnt resist! :0


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think BBA is really a red algae anyway. But, it looks black to us for some reason. Mine turn pink or red when I squirt Excel on it, then it gets white, then it vanishes. (Then it returns as new BBA!)


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> I think BBA is really a red algae anyway. But, it looks black to us for some reason. Mine turn pink or red when I squirt Excel on it, then it gets white, then it vanishes. (Then it returns as new BBA!)


 you could also try a black every 2 mothes or so. it work s great for me and all i do its turn the lights of for 3 days and then squirt excell on it to keep the growth under control
:icon_roll


----------

